# Retro Festplatte aka Drahtspecher(torrisionsdrahtspeicher)



## shorty1990 (20. September 2011)

Hallo

Als ich letztes Wochenende mal meinen Speicher entrümpelt habe ist mir ein Stück Ur-Zeit Technik in die Hände gefallen.

Es handelt sich um eine art Festplatte die auch Draht oder Torrisionsdrahtspeicher genannt wird.

Leider konnte ich nichts über diese Technologie herrausfinden.

Kann mir jemand von euch erklären wie so etwas funktioniert?


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. September 2011)

Das Einzige was ich finden konnte war das zum Thema Magnetdrahtspeicher -> Magneto-optische-Laufwerke 

Hier etwas genauer die Funktion.


----------



## Superwip (21. September 2011)

Ein Foto wäre nett


----------



## Festplatte (3. November 2011)

Da bekommt man sicherlich ein hübsches Sümmchen für, wenn du es nen Museum verkaufst!  Oder du hängst es dir an die Wand!


----------



## OctoCore (4. November 2011)

Wenn das ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie ein Tonbandgerät - nur mit Draht - dann hat das mehr mit Musik zu tun. ich habe sowas mal in einer alten Röhren-Musiktruhe (die iPods der damaligen Generation - nur nicht so portabel) gesehen. Nennt sich auch Tondraht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2011)

Magnetische Draht/Bandspeicherlaufwerke funktionieren deutlich anders. Die passenste Analogie zu Torrisions- und Ringkernspeichern wäre vermutlich MRAM


----------



## NCphalon (5. November 2011)

Is das sowas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

